# Fogger Question, frog behavior



## kyleh04 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey!

So I have two R. Imitator's in a 15 gallon planted vivarium. I have had them for 3 years or so. I bought an external fogger kit a few days ago, which I plumbed into the tank from the top. The main reason for getting this it to help maintain consistency in humidity levels. Also, I'm going on vacation soon, and figured that would help. I'll still be misting the tank manually, this is just supplemental. 

I have it turning on for a couple of minutes every hour in the day time. It is off at night. It fills the tank thoroughly with fog, then dissipates in a minute, leaving dew all on the plants.

Now, one of the frogs was always really shy, and only could see her for a couple of minutes every day. Since I set this up, she is out much more often. The other frog, while always active before, is even more so. All of this is good, and I was quite happy with how they reacted.

What I noticed, and I don't know if it is every time, is when the fogger is on, I can't tell if they are stressed, or enjoy it. They will quickly jump up to as high as they can get, and open and close their mouths, fairly often. The second it turns off, they stop and don't do it anymore. They will literally run from wherever they may be hiding, and rapidly get up to the top.. 

Also, the temperature in the tank is always on the high end, around 76f. So maybe the high humidity when the fogger is on, and is making them not be able to dissipate heat? Thought I should mention it.. 

Any thoughts? I've turned it off until I figure things out, as I really don't want to stress them out, but I'm just really confused...

Thanks!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Frogs typically come out when moisture is added to the viv, ideally in the form of misting (spraying).

The behavior you note is troubling, and could be linked to one of the reasons that foggers are not recommended for dart frogs. Frogs breathe substantially through their skin, and a coating of condensation on their skin might be expected to interfere with that respiration. The open mouth motion suggests active lung breathing or exposing their oral surfaces to the air. The movement to the top could be expected from animals that know where fresh air is supposed to be found (away from ground level).

Temps of 76F aren't high, and shouldn't be a temp at which the frogs would be actively attempting to cool evaporatively. 

Humidity -- that is, measured RH -- is best ignored. Maintaining moisture levels in the viv is done by periodic misting/spraying (either manually or with a MistKing or Climist mister -- brand names mentioned for a reason), and adjusting ventilation so that the surfaces in the viv dry off considerably before the next misting session. My imitators have 50% screen top and are misted twice daily. When it gets dryish in the viv, they hop somewhere moist, which is almost anywhere.

Foggers are decorative (if even that), and as you discovered can be a detriment to proper animal care. The moisture they add to the air (aerosolized droplets) is not at all in a natural form.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Humidity should be controlled through balancing misting and ventilation. If you need a fogger the tank is not properly set up. 

What makes you think there is too much fluctuation in the humidity? 

How long will the tank be left unattended while you are gone?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I concur with the above....ditch the fogger. Mist heavily before you leave. You can even slightly cover up any ventilation if you are worried (don't cover it completely).

If you have a well planted vivarium, with lots of leaf litter, your frogs will be fine for a week with just normal misting.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

I do NOT recommend a fogger, I only mist my vivs 1-2 times a week. Post a pic of your viv so we can see what's going on.


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

1-2 times a week?? How little ventilation do you have?


----------

